# Wash and wax did the job



## racingswamp46 (Oct 3, 2013)

Gave the new addition to the family a good wax today, came up really well for a 10 year old car. Don't think it had seen a drop of polish for a long time!! I used auto glym wash solution and Meguires canuba wax, very happy with the finish it left. Fancy giving a clay bar a go next time.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nice job 8)


----------



## leon1984 (Oct 7, 2010)

nice looking TT!! 8)


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

Shiny shiny 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nice 8)


----------



## racingswamp46 (Oct 3, 2013)

Cheers all, next on the shopping list is new centre caps all round and maybe black valance and v6 spoiler extension. Not sure if I want to mess about with it to much, just want it to stand out a little bit from the norm? what is the general thought..........leave it as is?


----------



## racingswamp46 (Oct 3, 2013)

Oh and maybe a remap, had a leon cupra r before remapped and it made a heck of an improvement so that might be in the pipeline as well.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Looks good. Well done.


----------



## Renegade79 (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice finish


----------

